# RAN, BRJ, or Strictly 7?



## jjcor (Feb 13, 2012)

I just canceled my carvin DC800 because I figured for the price that I was spending after all the specs I could just get a Ran crusher (which I really like cause of the body style), BJR (dont really know anything about them so far) or strictly 7 (another awesome guitar and less wait time). 

Ran - Gonna run me about $3200, 12-14 month wait time

BJR - Emailed them 3 different times about 3 months ago about a quote and STILL have'nt heard back. So not sure if the communication process is gonna be the best.

Strictly 7 - Great looking guitar ( still like the Ran about 1.25 better ), awesome communication and about 6-7 months wait. And gonna run about $2500.

So I just wanna know peoples opinions about these guitars and any info about personal experience with these guys. Pro's and Con's.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 13, 2012)

jjcor said:


> I just canceled my carvin DC800 because I figured for the price that I was spending after all the specs I could just get a Ran crusher (which I really like cause of the body style), BJR (dont really know anything about them so far) or strictly 7 (another awesome guitar and less wait time).
> 
> Ran - Gonna run me about $3200, 12-14 month wait time
> 
> ...



also take into account shipping, taxes and duties coming from poland to the US (if your price didn't include shipping, but it def won't include taxes and duites on entry into the US)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

I would have stuck with the Carvin. None of those builders are going to be cheaper, or have better wait times, and it's arguable if the quality will be much better either. 

RAN: The seem to have stepped up their game a little bit, but I still remember one of the Crushers of late arriving with mediocre fretwork. It didn't seem to be a big issue, but still something to consider. Also, don't forget to factor in shipping and import costs, be prepared to add another $200 to $400 to the price said and done, possibly more. 

BRJ: Unless you buy into a half done build or an in-stock I'd pass. His crew is buried up to their elbows in orders still and the communication still seems to be really shaky. Go forward at your own risk. 

Strictly 7: Once again, I've seen and heard some not so great reviews regarding these. They seem to be alright, but their routes still look like swimming pools.


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 13, 2012)

Gotta agree with Max. I was looking at S7 guitars for a while as well, but unfortunately not being able to try one out, and not really having any kind of trial period with the instrument after purchase makes it hard to go with for someone like me. Then Carvin came out with the DC800 (I already owned a DC727 since 2009).

I can't say enough good things about my DC800. The quality is amazing, the neck is insanely comfortable, and the pickups are surprisingly awesome. Carvin's quality is top notch and for the price, they are absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 13, 2012)

Max is wise


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 13, 2012)

you may also want to look into mayones (its gonna be much more expensive, but the wait time is not so bad, i hear).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2012)

Would've stuck with the Carvin to be honest. Just based on everything I've heard regarding the other companies.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 13, 2012)

Carvin is the only one of those that is a) local and b) has a big enough operation to be able to give you what you need and accept a return if it's unsatisfactory.

Also, WTF are you ordering if it's getting close to $3200?!?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Also, WTF are you ordering if it's getting close to $3200?!?



Yeah, according to the online builder the DC800s top out at $2700 and that's with Koa, Flamed Maple neck, and Flamed Spalted Maple.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah how someone specs out a carvin to cost that much I don't know 


OP if you're ready to blow $3.2k look into Strandberg, Vik, KxK, etc...


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mayones Regius


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fix your specs on the Carvin and run back to them as quickly as you can!


----------



## jjcor (Feb 13, 2012)

> Also, WTF are you ordering if it's getting close to $3200?!?


The RAN is 3200 NOT the Carvin. The Carvin is 2360 to be exact. The strictly is 100 more and I can do spec out little shit like toggle switch and only a volume no tone knob. I called carvin and they told me they we not able to do this because of the wiring of the pickups. 

And the Ran I included the shipping and all that into the cost. But yea BRJ seems to be a little overwhelmed at the momnent. Strictly were really nice dudes but that sucks about the routing issue. Thanks for the input so far though.


----------



## EOT (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a Strictly 7+1 cobra model. It's pretty nice but I wouldn't put it in the same league as a BRJ, which I have one of those as well. The BRJ is better quality but like has been said, he's swamped and it would probably be best to let him get caught up.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 13, 2012)

I was doing the same fence riding... I wanted an 8. I spec'ed a Carvin & wasn't sure. I've played several but I wanted a bit "more". 

I have a Rico quote & have inquired about some here on the forum, nothing I've read or seen really drew me in but I love the slant tops.

KxK from what I've seen, read & now owned, I want another, I know this but no more 8's in the foreseen future.

I took the plunge for a RAN Crusher FF8. It's solid oil finish, which I love, fanned frets 25.5 - 28" scale, I was itching to try fanned frets, custom mahog covered pickups. The build is great, Darius was super to deal with, communication & shipping. The guitar was shipped right away, packed so damn well. 

I paid less than $2500 for the guitar & shipping, it came in a flight case. I had no import fees or duty fees, nothing. What I paid is what I paid. honestly it was a great experience & the guitar feels great.

I've looked into Strictly 7 but for the money of the custom neck thru's I'd rather get a VIK. He lets the wood shine thru...

Good luck.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 13, 2012)

I think a Rico would take two years or so right now unless it is a stock model.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 15, 2012)

decisions?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> I think a Rico would take two years or so right now unless it is a stock model.



Depends on how many times Bernie has to rebuild it.....


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 15, 2012)

If you're in the US and want your guitar soon, go with Carvin. Those 800's have been turning out great, and I've never played a Carvin that I didn't think was awesome. You simply can't beat the price (assuming you're a US citizen)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 15, 2012)

Or you can get a Jaden Rose for that price, really. In the 3K range, you are opening yourself to quite a few builders. In terms of low delivery times, Carvin and Jaden have quite fast delivery times unless you go with a body made of sacred wood that was blessed by Buddha himself. I have no idea as to how S7G delivery times are at the moment (this assuming delivery time is a factor).

Rest is really down to specs and to the perceived need for a given company's distinctive mark when it comes to guitar building.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 15, 2012)

As a rule of thumb, except if you want a specific company, each side of the atlantic has enough builders to avoid transatlantic shipping fees. (Says me, who once bought an Ibanez from Canada and resold it to an Aussie)


----------



## Guitarholic (Feb 15, 2012)

As much as I love my RAN (still best 7 I have played so far) I wouldn't go with them unless this is just a gear dream item. It took them 18months to complete it and then it was stuck in customs for another 3 weeks. Dariusz is great to work with though and like I said the final result was just mind blowing (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/172207-ngd-ran-custom-rga-7string.html). Oh yeah ... customs fee+import tax, etc was quite high. I paid another $330 after I finally got the guitar. So keep that in mind!!!

I would go with something US based for sure or builders that have a quicker turnaround time like Jaden. Mayones too is awesome but their US distributor is not the greatest to work with. I only work directly with the guys in Poland. Plus ... what's the retail price on a Regius 6 in the US ... $4200 or something like that?!?! 

Don't think you can go with that Carvin to be honest!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 15, 2012)

Guitarholic said:


> As much as I love my RAN (still best 7 I have played so far) I wouldn't go with them unless this is just a gear dream item. It took them 18months to complete it and then it was stuck in customs for another 3 weeks. Dariusz is great to work with though and like I said the final result was just mind blowing (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/172207-ngd-ran-custom-rga-7string.html). Oh yeah ... customs fee+import tax, etc was quite high. I paid another $330 after I finally got the guitar. So keep that in mind!!!



MY guitar shipped from Poland to Memphis, TN in less than 10 days. Shipped on 2-1-12 I had it in my hands on 2-8-12. I paid no customs fees at all. What I paid for the guitar is what is cost total. Maybe it's my location & since you're in TX, maybe even quicker for you.

Now I can't speak for build times as I bought the in-stock, but the owner was super easy to deal with & more responsive than some US shops I've dealt with.


----------



## jjcor (Feb 15, 2012)

Time really is'nt a issue for me. After seeing the other guitars that are in the $3000 and up, the carvin doesnt look as good. IMO that is! I guess to each there own. I completely understand people being happy with their carvins, I just want something a little different. Just wanted to hear peoples opinions on some of these builders and their experience with them. Anyone deal with Vik? By what Ive looked up on his site it seems he has great communication.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 15, 2012)

VIK - probably my next build in the coming years, . From what I've seen he does exceptional work, but his quote, apples to apples, was the highest. Like almost $1,000 higher but I feel his builds are worth it. I love that Caprice S body & he seems to be flexible with allowing you to choose from many varieties of woods.

Honestly I could not be happier with my KxK & RAN though.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 15, 2012)

Viks work is absolutely top notch, but he has a waiting list. If you got on the list today, there would be a substantial wait before your build starts. You can check the forum on his site to see how long the list is.


----------



## Guitarholic (Feb 15, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Time really is'nt a issue for me. After seeing the other guitars that are in the $3000 and up, the carvin doesnt look as good. IMO that is! I guess to each there own. I completely understand people being happy with their carvins, I just want something a little different. Just wanted to hear peoples opinions on some of these builders and their experience with them. Anyone deal with Vik? By what Ive looked up on his site it seems he has great communication.



Vik is a great guy. I just got back from London and got to try Misha's and Nolly's new Vik guitars. Really great craftsmanship.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2012)

Vik is awesome, when I aske him about the possibility of doing that fanned fret run he was quick to respond and we came up with specs and sold the spots in under a week.

Also one time I was supposed to wire him 1k for part of a payment but O accidently wored him 10k so I emailed him and he responded in under an hour letting me know he'd be able to wire it back asap. Luckily the wire for 10k didnt go through because i called my banker before she wired but its nice getting a fast response especially for super urgent matters like that.

I would really really really recommend Vik, Nolly said his stuff is easily on par with blackmachine 

If you want to see the builds for the run vik did for us you can see it in the dealer section.


So yeah, because I dont have the guitar for a while yet all I can give is my customer service rating so far and that's a 10/10.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey Stealth, can I borrow $1k?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2012)

mphsc said:


> VIK - probably my next build in the coming years, . From what I've seen he does exceptional work, but his quote, apples to apples, was the highest. Like almost $1,000 higher but I feel his builds are worth it. I love that Caprice S body & he seems to be flexible with allowing you to choose from many varieties of woods.
> 
> Honestly I could not be happier with my KxK & RAN though.



The highest quote I got was from Brj who wanted like 5k! 

Also op go read ELQ's review of his brj, I would not pay nearly as much as he asks.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 15, 2012)

I got to play Nolly's ViK and it was a stellar instrument.


----------



## elq (Feb 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Also op go read ELQ's review of his brj, I would not pay nearly as much as he asks.





To be fair to Bernie, my BRj was from a discounted run, so perhaps his full quality doesn't applyscratch. But note that I've heard from others (including people with full prices customs) who have had similar problems.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## jjcor (Feb 15, 2012)

@Stealth, I was actually reading your posts about the Vik's and was REALLY impressed with what he's doing for the price! I emailed him about a quote yesterday so hopefully Ill hear back soon. One of the main reason Im going custom is being a lefty and playing 8's. Its a righty world out there man! And not only do I play lefty but I play upside down. Like taking a right handed and playing it left handed. Not like a bat upside down. So my specs are really fuct and usually have to explain it about 3 different ways before they get it. 

And I also read some reviews about brj that have left me kinda sceptical. So far Vik is in the lead.....till that quote gets in.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Hey Stealth, can I borrow $1k?



Sure, lend me your esp, ill give it back I promise!



elq said:


> To be fair to Bernie, my BRj was from a discounted run, so perhaps his full quality doesn't applyscratch. But note that I've heard from others (including people with full prices customs) who have had similar problems.
> 
> Caveat emptor.



My bad 0_o


Also I forgot about Oni, I havent ordered from Dan but Ive talked to him a lot on mg chat and hes helped me a lot. Ive heard nothing but good things about him in the few years Ive been here. He also does some reallycutting edge stuff.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 15, 2012)

The only thing that I balked at with VIK's quote was it did not include a case & the shipping. Getting it from Poland was cheaper.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah his prices can be up there but his caprice t model starts at like 2.9k according to his site. Also its worth keeping in mind that he has no cnc.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 16, 2012)

Yea ViK is an amazing guy! I'm planning on making a trip down to his "factory" (or room with equipment, as he called it himself) this year, hopefully to do some reconfiguring of the specs i ordered, since i keep changing my mind and i have no idea what I'm doing. Also, I will use the opportunity to plays everyone's upcoming customs


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2012)

Please do, especially if mine is sort of ready by then


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 16, 2012)

No idea whats the progress like on yours, but I'll be heading down to Minsk no earlier than Easter. I'm actually hoping I will manage to make the trip during Easter.

I've been stuck at nr. 13 on the list for 3 months now, its not the most pleasant feeling, but nothing i can do about it. I wonder if i can bribe ViK to make 3/4 customs for me at the same time xD


----------



## mphsc (Feb 16, 2012)

elq said:


> To be fair to Bernie, my BRj was from a discounted run, so perhaps his full quality doesn't applyscratch. But note that I've heard from others (including people with full prices customs) who have had similar problems.
> 
> Caveat emptor.



Discounted run or not, craftsmanship needs to be on par, especially in this social day & age with social media selling more product than advertising. 

The biggest problem I've seen with VIK is trying to figure out what woods the player wants his build to be made out of. One hell of a problem to have I say.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> No idea whats the progress like on yours, but I'll be heading down to Minsk no earlier than Easter. I'm actually hoping I will manage to make the trip during Easter.
> 
> I've been stuck at nr. 13 on the list for 3 months now, its not the most pleasant feeling, but nothing i can do about it. I wonder if i can bribe ViK to make 3/4 customs for me at the same time xD



Ah yeah mine wont be done till nov im guessing.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 16, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> No idea whats the progress like on yours, but I'll be heading down to Minsk no earlier than Easter. I'm actually hoping I will manage to make the trip during Easter.
> 
> I've been stuck at nr. 13 on the list for 3 months now, its not the most pleasant feeling, but nothing i can do about it. I wonder if i can bribe ViK to make 3/4 customs for me at the same time xD



Lol #13? Consider yourself lucky! Im #21, I have no idea when my build will start, Im just hoping within 2 years. Also, take and post lots of pics from your meet with vik


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2012)

And drink even more kvass


----------



## thrsher (Feb 16, 2012)

#7 on the list and ive been in queue since july


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 16, 2012)

thrsher said:


> #7 on the list and ive been in queue since july



Fuck man
That really sucks, but now I have hope to achieve 500 posts on the vik forum for my 10% discount. Seems like I have ample time to get there


----------



## Jakke (Feb 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> RAN: The seem to have stepped up their game a little bit, but I still remember one of the Crushers of late arriving with mediocre fretwork.



Yeah, my fretboard (in ebony) had shrunk slightly, as ebony likes to do, and that made the ends of the frets a bit sharper. It was not RAN's fault though, so I wouldn't hold that against Dariusz.

How awesome the RAN Crushers are, I would have to agree with the general sentiment here, it's usually best to find a domestic builder, or at least one on the same side of the Atlantic. 
Luckily you have no shortage of awesome american builders


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 16, 2012)

thrsher said:


> #7 on the list and ive been in queue since july



OMG, seriously? I'm 13 since and i payed my deposit in september! It's going to have to be a freaking miracle for it to get completed this year... Damn artist bastards sneaking in the line... Nolly, Keith and Tosin can  off they have too many customs already...

I need to make an internet phenomenon band myself in order to get myself some access to that artist que 



mountainjam said:


> Fuck man
> That really sucks, but now I have hope to achieve 500 posts on the vik forum for my 10% discount. Seems like I have ample time to get there



Seriously? 10% off for 500 posts? Where did you hear that?



Stealthdjentstic said:


> And drink even more kvass



Plenty of great Kvass and Beer here in Latvia 

I will have to bring ViK a gift, maybe he can bump me up a few spots


----------



## thrsher (Feb 16, 2012)

it is what it is...im used the getting shafted a bit. nothing you can do about the artist things but having the run start when all those deposits were def. after me was a big blow considering i gave up my spot on the run since i already had a deposit on a build


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 16, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I got to play Nolly's ViK and it was a stellar instrument.



Likewise. Has made me gas for a ViK since.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah theres a contest on his forum. First to that many posts gets 10% off!


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah theres a contest on his forum. First to that many posts gets 10% off!



I thought it was for anybody that reached 500?

Edit* yeah just checked, anybody who reaches 500 gets 10% and 1000 posts get 20%
Stealth im surprised your not there yet


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2012)

Im not a post-whore


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 16, 2012)

guys, we need to get on the ViK forum and start having random disucssions there, just totally migrate over. im sure by the time he starts building mine ill already be at 1k


----------



## mphsc (Feb 17, 2012)

I just sent Jim a 8 string request.


----------



## jjcor (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ Put my deposit down for my 8 yesterday with Jim! ALSO just put my name on the waiting list for Vik  Gonnna be an AWESOME (expensive) year coming up!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 20, 2012)

jjcor said:


> ^^ Put my deposit down for my 8 yesterday with Jim! ALSO just put my name on the waiting list for Vik  Gonnna be an AWESOME (expensive) year coming up!



What did you spec?


----------



## jjcor (Feb 20, 2012)

S8 Cobra
Flame maple top
Mahogany body
5 pc flame maple neck through with matching headstock
Flame maple board
1/4 inch offset black dots
Reverse inline headstock
27.5" neck
20" neck radius
Hipshot bridge
Bareknuckle bridge and neck pups
3 way toggle
Black hardware
Sperzel locking tuners
Translucent magenta with black burst edges


----------



## mphsc (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking forward to the progress pics.


----------



## jjcor (Feb 20, 2012)

Me too man! He said he's got like 9 more spots open for the year. So I got lucky that I called when I did!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 20, 2012)

Man, I talked to Jim today & I'm on the fence about a build from Strictly 7, Invictus, & a 7 or 8.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 20, 2012)

i think you should really narrow down your specs..maybe that will lean you towards a certain builder or just order from them all!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I've speced out a 8 string, hip shot bridge, bridge hum position only, one volume, ash body.

one top is redwood burl top, wenge and sapele veneer between top & body, pale moon ebony fret boad, 5 piece wenge & flame maple neck thru, 28" scale

the other is cocobolo quilt top, ziricote fret board, 5 piece maple neck thru, 28.75" scale


I like the redwood burl & pale moon ebony but the quote is about $600-800 more plus overseas shipping...

sorry to hi-jack.


----------



## vicpic777 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've heard a lot of good thing about stricly 7, their price seems very good for the quality


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 20, 2012)

jjcor said:


> S8 Cobra
> Flame maple top
> Mahogany body
> 5 pc flame maple neck through with matching headstock
> ...


Jim is doing inline headstocks on 8 strings now?


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Feb 20, 2012)

i`d go ran ran ran all day bro, id kill for an invader. by the way, you live in lubbock? i live right by you, if you`ve ever heard of bellville? but ya, RAN!


----------



## jjcor (Feb 20, 2012)

> Jim is doing inline headstocks on 8 strings now?


YEP!



> i`d go ran ran ran all day bro, id kill for an invader. by the way, you live in lubbock? i live right by you, if you`ve ever heard of bellville? but ya, RAN!



Idk where the fuck thats at! LOL! I personally love the Vik body shapes more than the ran.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 21, 2012)

ImaDjentleman said:


> i`d go ran ran ran all day bro, id kill for an invader. by the way, you live in lubbock? i live right by you, if you`ve ever heard of bellville? but ya, RAN!



The Thor shape is awesome as well


----------



## mphsc (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's what I sent Jim to ponder:

 Body Style: Cobra
Strings: 8 string
Body wood: Ash
Top: Redwood Burl or Redwood Quilt
Neck Type: Bolt-on 
Neck Wood: Flame Maple or Wenge or Bubinga, fingers crossed here
Fret Board: Ziricote or Pale Moon Ebony, fingers crossed here as well
Inlay: Nightswan pattern starting on the third fret. or blank. I'm undecided.
Electronics: 1 Lundgren M8 covered, 1 Volume
Finish: oil finish
Scale: 28.625" as I tune a whole step down across the board.
Bridge: Hipshot
Hardware: black
Tuners: locking


----------



## thrsher (Feb 22, 2012)

If you are a maniac like some of us...i would say search for wood you like. The bubinga top on my current build with jim is a piece i bought and sent to him


----------



## aaron_rose (Feb 22, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Jim is doing inline headstocks on 8 strings now?



Jim will do whatever you want. Yes they do reverse inline 8's now. They look pretty rad!


----------



## aaron_rose (Feb 22, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Here's what I sent Jim to ponder:
> 
> Body Style: Cobra
> Strings: 8 string
> ...



More than likely you will be fine with the4 woods you selected. The only real pain in the ass wood in America right now is ebony macassar. 3 1/8 inches wide by 5/16 thick just doesnt exist in North America till the end of the year.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 22, 2012)

thrsher said:


> If you are a maniac like some of us...i would say search for wood you like. The bubinga top on my current build with jim is a piece i bought and sent to him



Where to start & do you haggle the quoted price since you supplied the wood? Plus I have no idea what the value of wood is.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 22, 2012)

Its a very gearwhorish thing to do, nobody except for people like thrsher, elq, technomancer, etc... do it


----------



## elq (Feb 22, 2012)

I almost bought a macassar ebony neck blank for the 7DC I've been talking to Rob about, these guys have plenty of it An Exotic Hardwood Store - Cocobolo & Bocote Specialty Shop


----------



## mphsc (Feb 23, 2012)

elq said:


> I almost bought a macassar ebony neck blank for the 7DC I've been talking to Rob about, these guys have plenty of it An Exotic Hardwood Store - Cocobolo & Bocote Specialty Shop



Thanks, but I need a top too, what size pieces should I be looking at?


----------



## elq (Feb 23, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Thanks, but I need a top too, what size pieces should I be looking at?



I would expect most electric guitars to be less than 15" wide at the widest and less than 20" long at the longest. For a drop or flat top I would expect the thickness to be ~.25"

So look for tops that are either one-piece at about those dimensions or have two pieces that add up to those dimensions - for instance many peices here - Oregon Wild Wood: Redwood Solid Body Electric Guitar Drop Top Sets 

But, , you might want to ask s7, they should be able to give you minimum dimensions for various pieces. Then take a look at the wood sites from the wood thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/133391-online-wood-suppliers.html


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am not sure if I am allowed to post about ......... guitars, but I know a guy with an 8 string Huf tatted on his leg. So if that doesnt say something. haha. 

If not ........., I would say RAN. 

Warning ......... is pretty pretty pricey. Plus shipping from Switzerland.


----------



## elq (Mar 1, 2012)

I would NEVER send money to the swiss drama queen after reading this 







And looking at the fretwork he's proud of -


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 1, 2012)

EDIT: took the pics out. of quote

[/QUOTE]

as much as I like the guitars, I do say.... But the bad apple wont spoil the whole bunch. 

We'll PM about this and chat so we wont fill up the forum. Friendly like 

Altough I havent personally even seen anything made by Huf, I cant argue much.


----------



## MTech (Mar 2, 2012)

Carvin is really the best bang for the buck but a lot of people at NAMM realized they don't like the neck profile at all. I don't know what your guitar spec'd out price wise but IIRC totally decked out they were still only $2k and that's base price on a Rico however the $3200 the Ran costs you would get you pretty much any of the figured stock guitars already listed in the dealer section shipped.

Like Max said read the feedback on some of these... Now that I've played all 3 I'd have to say this is like comparing Apples to Oranges to Prunes....


As for BRJ IDK what you are looking for but he's got over 220 guitars in the shop right now (not including what's in woodshop) so there's a pretty good chance you could get a stock piece and only have a 1-3month wait.


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 4, 2012)

I had the same doubt...but finally i have decided for a mayones regius 7 custom...A friend of mine has a standar regius and i think is the best guitar that i play in my whole life!


----------

